# What's the latest on the 2013 Beetle convertible ?



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

November, 2011 auto magazines sound so certain that it will be out for this Spring?
Is this even possible noting that the hard-tops are still only trickling out? I wish 'The
Cadenza Man' would update us on this.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

2013 Verts will be in the show rooms on the day of Winter Solstice '13. VW is doing this not because they're incompetent but to help lower DMV fees to benefit the buyers... the vehicles will be a year old the moment they roll off the dealer lots. 

:laugh:


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not sure what this means, but when I asked my amigos at the Puebla plant if the Beetle convertible would be out this Spring, they laughed so hard two of them passed out.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks, men ! I was afraid that the Puebla people wouldn't have a clue as to what was going 
on with the convertible, but just the fact that they reacted to Bill's query is a 'positive' & confirms
the 'drop-top' is a known commodity at the plant. This is more than I could have ever expected
and so reassuring with regard to our seeing the car in U.S. showrooms sometime in the future.
P.S. - Isn't it wonderful to know that VW is staying on top of this like 'stink on a monkey' ?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I hear convertibles should be released sooner due to the sunroof/turbo production issues.


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*The sky is the limit...*

Open your mind!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

My dealership's 'head honcho' says November is the projected arrival date.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

pehero said:


> Open your mind!


 I think that is a proto that was in Auburn Hills, Mi. Maybe delayed till spring 2013?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

from Topspeed...


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*You want more?*

You get more! 

>>> Erlkönige. ...


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

November does not sound like a good time to release a convertible.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

It will be shown at the LA Auto Show in November. Not sure when market introduction is, but it wouldn't be too far after. 

http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/volkswagen-beetle-cabriolet-spy-shots/ 

-jamie


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

They have several of them driving around in different states one is local to me in S. Florida. They're disguised as new beetles I saw one at the training facility in broward county, and when I mentioned how off it looked my friend who works for Bentley told me that it was a 2013 vert mule. CSB:thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I took Vortex's photoshop and Turbo'd it up:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Twister: 









Tornado (yes I know the calipers are not correct):


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Driver needs more blur.


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*AutoBild!*

Rot wie die Liebe:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Hearing rumors that official photos will be out this week.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## Dennis R (Jul 17, 2012)

Just saw these at the port this afternoon. The color on the first one is Moonrock Silver. I am a little surprised they don't have fancier wheels. 


IMG_0140 by Dennis R, on Flickr


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*THEY ALL LOOK LIKE 2.5`s*

No fog lights, they must be 2.5 liter engines....









KNEWBUG


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

Looks nice in person.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

A Turbo in denim blue? Are they expanding the color choices for the Turbo verts? Also, what's the sticker above the VW symbol on the trunk lid?


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

It said Lindsay VW. The dealership where I found this one.


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Another one spotted...*

Snow White:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

pehero said:


> Snow White:


Those are TDI wheels.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*At the VW GROUP TEST CENTER OXNARD CALIORNIA*

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...WjZi0ZMge3nwU/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

The car is supposed to make its official debut at the LA Auto show later this month. I believe the car will arrive at dealerships around the same time. We're getting close!


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Ohne Worte...*

*Wow*!










Highest Resolution (4069 x 2713):
>>> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/db2012au01323lcr3k208mvy.jpg ...










Highest Resolution (4069 x 2713):
>>> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/db2012au01324l3i2ohncbr7.jpg ...










Highest Resolution (4069 x 2713):
>>> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/db2012au01326li431hv2yq6.jpg ...










Highest Resolution (4069 x 2713):
>>> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/db2012au01325lszjl3tepaw.jpg ...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Where'd it go?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

More info should be coming in later this week at the press days for the LA Auto Show. 

Autoweek.com is stating the 'vert will be in showrooms next month:

"The redesigned 2013 Beetle Convertible will debut with three engines, including a 2.0-liter TDI diesel with 140 hp. VW stayed with the traditional soft-top rather than a retractable hardtop. The convertible goes on sale next month."



Read more: http://www.autoweek.com/article/20121126/losangeles/121129929#ixzz2DLQHrEIK


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Will you be there?*

Drivers wanted!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

pehero said:


> Drivers wanted!


Cannot wait for thursday, here's hoping it's open like the Up! was years before and not all locked up... though if one of those three production engines ends in a .5T i'll be grumpy


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VWNDAHS said:


> Cannot wait for thursday, here's hoping it's open like the Up! was years before and not all locked up... though if one of those three production engines ends in a .5T i'll be grumpy


Read VW's post on FB: they're offering TEST DRIVES at the show including the 'vert! Can't get more 'open' than that! 
:thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Read VW's post on FB: they're offering TEST DRIVES at the show including the 'vert! Can't get more 'open' than that!
> :thumbup:


yeah i just doubt they'll be running on vip night which means fighting the winter hordes on a general admission day


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VWNDAHS said:


> yeah i just doubt they'll be running on vip night which means fighting the winter hordes on a general admission day


Either way, you best be taking your camera and get some pics for all of us here!


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Los geht es!*

Los Angeles Auto Show, The Beetle Convertible: Teaser-"Thumb":










*99* more to come...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

pehero said:


> *99* more to come...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Looks like the car will have the pop-up noggin' protectors:


















And will have a larger pass-through than the previous Beetle vert:

















pehero is posting a LOT of pics here:
http://www.beetle-forum.de/index.php?showtopic=77358&st=80


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Is it just me, or does the 'vert look better without the tonneau cover than it does with it?

Without:









With it in place:








It looks more 'bulky' to me with the cover on.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Either way, you best be taking your camera and get some pics for all of us here!


Of course, it's a fantastic excuse to try out a new camera or two


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder if the car can float away with those big balloon headrests ?


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Start your engines!*

Now it's getting *official*...


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Editional, ups, additional...*

The Beetle *'50s* Edition:










The Beetle *'60s* Edition:










The Beetle *'70s* Edition:


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Question:*

Your *personal* choice?


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Here you go...*

And now take a look for yourself:

>>> Spinning around! ...


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Ausstattungsvarianten...*

"Trims & Specs" in the United States of America:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Two observations:
1. No xenons/Tornados on top trim level? Will they be a stand alone option or no longer available? If not available on 'vert, what happens to the coupe? Still available on that model?
2. Power folding top is nice and from the blurbs it sounds like there's no latch to fiddle with, just push the button. But where's the button? I'm assuming above the rearview mirror, but they don't show it.

I'm wondering what the price will be...


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Denim interior?


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Da schau her!*

The Beetle Convertible Editions: Differences only...


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> Denim interior?


Ok looked it up on VW's page they have a 50's, 60's, and 70's edition. All of which do not do anything for me. Which is expected because these are probably gauged for people from those era's.


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Let's roll!*

Push the button:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Additional observations:
- No cloth on Turbo 'verts; leatherette only 
- ALL models get the rear spoiler
- No xenons or 19" wheels listed in specs on vw.com, not even as an option
- All Turbos get the Sport suspension
- Manual trans not available on 2.5L 'verts
- Manual trans is *standard* on TDI 'verts 

2.5L starts at $24,495
2.0T starts at $27,795
TDI starts at $27,895


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*No more "thumbs"...*

The press release: 

" 
World premiere in Los Angeles: 
The new Beetle Cabriolet – more powerful, confident and fuel-efficient 

Agile: new Volkswagen convertible comprehensively engineered for sportiness 

Open: standard power soft top is fully stowed in 9.5 seconds (up to 50 km/h) 

Wolfsburg / Los Angeles, 28 November 2012 - In a world premiere at the Los Angeles Auto Show, Volkswagen is presenting the new Beetle Cabriolet. After the original Beetle Cabriolet and New Beetle Cabriolet, this is the third generation of an automobile that enjoys cult status nearly everywhere in the world. The new Beetle Cabriolet is now larger. Plus it’s more powerful, sporty and also more fuel-efficient. The visual impression is of a car that is longer, wider and has a lower roofline, making its proportions look more dynamic. Aside from its performance data and fuel economy figures, the most important value of a cabriolet is the time it takes to stow the soft top. In the Beetle Cabriolet, this is accomplished in just 9.5 seconds thanks to a standard electro-hydraulic drive. It can even be opened while driving  up to a speed of 31 mph (50 km/h). When stowed, the roof folds together compactly behind the rear seats, optimising the view to the rear. The fabric soft top of the Beetle Cabriolet can be raised in 11.0 seconds; the extra 1.5 seconds is accounted for by the amount of time the electro-hydraulic drive takes to latch the roof automatically to the windscreen frame. 

Icons. The new Beetle Cabriolet demonstrates the great potential of what is certainly the most familiar design in automotive history – the design of the Beetle. As a convertible, it became one of the world’s first automobiles to break free of class boundaries back in the middle of the last century; 331,847 units were built over a period of 32 years. The Beetle design experienced a renaissance with the New Beetle. That open-top version was the “Flower power convertible of a new era”; in eight years a substantial 234,619 New Beetle Cabriolet cars were built. The secret of its success: the New Beetle Cabriolet was not simply a copy of the original Beetle Cabriolet – instead, designers re-interpreted the forms of the car body and further developed them. 

And that is how the team led by Klaus Bischoff, Head of Design for the Volkswagen Brand, approached the design of the new Beetle Cabriolet. Bischoff: “Retro is not our thing; we are always looking forward. The Beetle Cabriolet was designed to have a more powerful and masculine stance on the road. And we have achieved this goal.” 

Dimensions. At 4,278 mm, the new cabriolet is 152 mm longer than the New Beetle. The car also grew 84 mm in width (1,808 mm, without door mirrors). Since the convertible was simultaneously made 29 mm lower, to a height of 1,473 mm, the Beetle shows considerably more dynamism and road presence – simply because of these proportions. The gain in length benefits interior space and boot capacity. And even when the soft top is down, it hardly limits cargo space; when compared to the New Beetle, its cargo capacity was increased by 24 litres to 225 litres. Unlike in the New Beetle Cabriolet, the rear bench seat can now be folded down, thanks to a newly developed rollover protection system. The standard rollover protection system pops up from behind the rear head restraints within milliseconds when a predefined lateral acceleration or vehicle tilt value is exceeded. 

Spacious feeling. The new dimensions along with the windscreen frame that has been shifted significantly towards the rear  thereby modifying the roof contour - give the two rear passengers greater headroom – 12 mm more to be exact. The Beetle Cabriolet gives the driver and front passenger an entirely new feeling of space as well. As in the hard top version, the convertible’s completely remastered ergonomics create an interior that matches the dynamism of the exterior. In the new cabriolet - as in the New Beetle Cabriolet and original Beetle Cabriolet - “open” really means “open”, and there is no long windscreen to stand in the way of a pure cabriolet feeling. 

US versions. In the USA, the new Beetle Cabriolet is available with a 103 kW TDI (140 PS) and a 147 kW TSI (200 PS), which are also offered in Europe, as well as a 125 kW five-cylinder engine (MPI) that was specially developed for the American market. The latter is offered with a 6-speed torque-converter automatic; a Volkswagen 6-speed dual-clutch gearbox (DSG) is available as an option for the TSI and TDI. 

Extremely efficient (EPA fuel economy). In the USA, as elsewhere in the world, the efficiency of engines continues to play an increasingly important role. In light of this, as a TDI (0–60 mph in 9.2 s) the Beetle will be positioned as one of the most fuel-efficient convertibles on the US market with fuel economy values of 32 mpg (combined) and 41 mpg (Highway). Fuel economy values for the DSG version have not yet been determined. The 147 kW TSI (0–60 mph in 6.9 s), with a manual gearbox, attains 24 mpg (combined) and 30 mpg (Highway); with DSG the combined fuel economy value is nearly identical (24 and 29 mpg), which speaks volumes for the efficiency of the dual-clutch gearbox. The 125 kW engine with its 6-speed au-tomatic also attains a good 23 mpg (27 mpg Highway). 

European versions. In Europe, Volkswagen will offer the Cabriolet exclusively with direct-injection four-cylinder turbo engines. The three TSI (petrol) engines produce 77 kW / 105 PS, 118 kW / 160 PS and 147 kW / 200 PS, while the two TDI (diesel) engines develop 77 kW / 105 PS and 103 kW / 140 PS. Either of these engines may be paired with an optional Volkswagen-developed dual-clutch gearbox (6- or 7-speed DSG) – a first in this class, and not just at Volkswagen. In Europe, the two engines that are also offered in the USA attain fuel consumption values of 5.1 l/100 km (140 PS TDI, manual gearbox), 7.6 l/100 (200 PS TSI with manual gearbox) and 7.9 l/100 (200 PS TSI with DSG). 

Impressive features. Whether in America or Europe – standard equipment always includes the ESP electronic stabilisation pro-gramme including brake assist and hill hold feature, a network of airbags including side curtain airbags and automatically actuating rollover protection. Optional features that are being offered in a Beetle Cabriolet for the first time include bi-xenon headlights, a keyless engine starting and locking system (Keyless Access), ambience lighting, Fender sound system (400 Watts), automatic climate control, radio-navigation system with touchscreen and hard drive, auxiliary instruments on the instrument panel (chronometer, oil temperature, charge pressure) and alloy wheels in 18- and 19-inch formats. 

Customisation. Similar to the hard-top Beetle with its steel or panoramic sunroof, the Cabriolet will also be available in three equipment versions (USA: “2.5 L”, “Turbo”, “TDI”; Europe: “Beetle”, “Design”, “Sport”). In addition, Volkswagen has conceptualised three special edition models for the open-top Beetle at its market launch: the stylish “50s Edition”, the cool “60s Edition” and the elegant “70s Edition.” Each of the three editions reflects the style of a decade – in tribute to the legendary Beetle Cabriolet. The “50s Edition”, for example, offers such features as 17-inch “Circle Black” alloy wheels, chrome door mirrors, a black soft top and “Monochrome Black” paint. The “60s Edition” model was inspired by the style of the 1960s with high-end sport seats in black-blue “Vienna” leather and either “Denim Blue” or “Candy White” body colour in combination with a black soft top,. The “70s Edition” aims for elegance – with “Toffee Brown Metallic” or “Platinum Grey Metallic” exterior colours that harmonise well with the beige-coloured soft top and leather sport seats. The new Beetle Convertible launches on the USA market at the end of November 2012; in Europe, the Volkswagen launches in February 2013. 
"


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Bigger is better...*

*Now* in higher resolution: 

>>> The official pics. ... 

The official videos: 

>>> Video 1. ... 

>>> Video 2. ... 

>>> Video 3. ...


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Sorry...*

Maybe next year?! 

" 
VOLKSWAGEN BEETLE CONVERTIBLE R-LINE® AND “EXCLUSIVE” MODELS DEBUT AT THE LOS ANGELES AUTO SHOW 

Europe-only models from Volkswagen R GmbH focus on styling and interior enhancements 

Herndon, VA - Volkswagen R GmbH is responsible not only for the sportiest R models in the Volkswagen lineup, but also for the R-Line and “Exclusive” lines. R-Line vehicles have the aggressive styling of the Volkswagen R models, but not the performance hardware. With Exclusive vehicles, the focus is on unique and more luxurious styling and trim. 

The Beetle Convertible Exclusive is based on the European-market "Design" and "Sport" trim lines. The exterior is marked out by polished black 18-inch “Twister” aluminium-alloy wheels. As an option, 19-inch “Tornado” aluminium-alloy wheels are also available in white and black. Inside, there are three different colors for the Nappa leather seating surfaces—Pepper Beige, Amber Brown, and Black—which are stitched in a unique diamond pattern. 

In addition, the following features are standard with the new Exclusive equipment line: •Dashboard trim in "Black Uni" finish 
•Stainless-steel kickplates with "Volkswagen Exclusive" lettering 
•Leather three-spoke leather-wrapped steering wheel, gearshift knob, handbrake lever, and center armrest, with colored stitching that matches the seats 
•Front sport seats 
•Front and rear textile floormats with colored edging 
•“Leather look” door trim 
The pricing for the vehicles, which won’t be available in the U.S., is: 
Beetle Convertible Exclusive Design from € 26,775 (1.2-liter TSI®, 103 hp) 
Beetle Convertible Exclusive Sport from € 30,500 (1.4-liter TSI, 158 hp) 

The Beetle Convertible R-Line shares its trim enhancements with the R-Line coupe. On European models, this includes: more aggressive front and rear bumper designs; R-Line logos beneath the A-pillars; 18-inch “Twister” aluminum-alloy wheels with the option of 19-inch “Tornado” wheels; sport seats with “Kyalami” cloth seating surfaces; front head restraints with R-Line badges; leather-trimmed sport steering wheel, gearshift knob, and handbrake lever with “Art Grey” decorative seams; and “Dark Vanadium” dashboard trim. As an option, the seats may be ordered in black “Vienna” leather. 

Although there are no immediate plans to sell the Convertible R-Line in the U.S., the Los Angeles Auto Show provides an opportunity to gauge consumer feedback for a future offering. 
"


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

pehero said:


> Maybe next year?!
> 
> "
> VOLKSWAGEN BEETLE CONVERTIBLE R-LINE® AND “EXCLUSIVE” MODELS DEBUT AT THE LOS ANGELES AUTO SHOW
> ...


 where's the 2.0T 4mo we were promised behind closed doors a while ago


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*The real deal.*

Show coverage: 

>>> Live pics 1. ... 










>>> live pics 2. ... 




























>>> Live pics 3. ...


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

pehero said:


> Show coverage:
> 
> >>> Live pics 1. ...
> 
> ...


 Thanks for all the quick updates! If there's anything anyone want's checked out/ taken pictures of in detail feel free to comment here, i'll be at the show tomorrow


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Honeymoon or Silverstar?*

Moonrock Silver or Reflex Silver? 




























Zapfenstreich: 










Höhlenforschung:


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I might be the last to notice this but the colors on the spoiler are flipped.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

The configurator is now up on vw.com. Start building! 

http://www.vw.com/portal/en/configurator?context=Global#10213


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Quanta Costa...*

The Editions prices:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Back from the LA Auto Show, the beetle convertible is delightful in person, though the european R line made me very very envious of the climatronic . 

I'll post awesome pictures tonight when I return from work, feel free to ask any questions or post up your impressions if you pay with them too.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

A few photos:


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Danke Dir!*

Thank you! 

To cut a long story short: 

>>> All pictures! ... 

>>> All videos! ...


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Well I am sold, however the wheels for the diesel models are depressing. 

Anyone willing to bet how much to get the other wheels after purchase? I doubt a dealer will swap, but I am really not liking the wheels on the diesel. 

I would not mind either a toffee/tan/tan with the classic, turbo, or disc, wheels. Then again, an all black beetle tdi with the classic wheels would be so retro (for us old guys)


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chrisho said:


> Well I am sold, however the wheels for the diesel models are depressing.
> 
> Anyone willing to bet how much to get the other wheels after purchase? I doubt a dealer will swap, but I am really not liking the wheels on the diesel.
> 
> I would not mind either a toffee/tan/tan with the classic, turbo, or disc, wheels. Then again, an all black beetle tdi with the classic wheels would be so retro (for us old guys)


 Dealers will swap they do it all the time, you'll just need to pay more


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*2013 beetle 2.5 6-speed tiptronic*

http://share.shutterfly.com/share/received/welcome.sfly?fid=0597e8807240c052&sid=8AYsWjZi0ZMmVP 

At the Motor4Toys Event, Woodland Hills California. Vert from Van Nuys Vw. 

JUST CLICK ON THE VIEW ALBUM, NO NEED TO LOG IN..... 

KNEWBUG


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks for posting! Pleasure meeting you today .


----------



## Dennis R (Jul 17, 2012)

I saw lots of convertibles at the port today and a lot of them were Turbo models. Saw all the colors with red being the predominant color. Some were completely covered so I am not sure if any were the 60's or 70's models. There were 2 red ones being loaded on a carrier for delivery to a dealer. I was surprised at how many convertibles were there.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

KNEWBUG said:


> http://share.shutterfly.com/share/received/welcome.sfly?fid=0597e8807240c052&sid=8AYsWjZi0ZMmVP
> 
> At the Motor4Toys Event, Woodland Hills California. Vert from Van Nuys Vw.
> 
> ...


 
Is it me or does anyone else feel that the tan interior is compromised by all the black plastic/trim/belts that just stand out? They could have at least done the belts if not the parking brake. I can understand some money savings but it makes the interior look disjointed. With three colors going at once. Also, whats with the black top cover? Its a tan top, shouldn't the cover be tan? 

I was originally leaning towards toffee with tan interior and tan top but may just end up with an all black beetle which was my second choice. If I could get the toffee with a tan top but black leatherette interior I would go that route.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Autoblog just posted a first look http://www.autoblog.com/2012/12/03/...-convertible-first-drive-review/#aol-comments


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Yummy!!!


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Now on sale!*

AutoTrader: 

>>> Moonrock Silver Metallic and black roof. ...


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Will be test driving on here in Atlanta today weather permitting, gasoline model. I am after a diesel, my color preference is toffee with black top interior or black with black top and that two color interior. This would be on a top trim manual TDI. 

Going to be trading a 2013 Mustang Convertible... can't have worth depreciation than my 2010 Golf but it will be bad


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Jack Ingram Motors in Montgomery, Alabama, received two red ones yesterday afternoon. 

I just missed them as my vehicle was delivered from service at 10 AM....a saleswoman sent me some phone pictures while they were still on the truck. 

Darn the effeciency of their service department.


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Scheisse.*

The birds are loving it... 

>>> At a dealer near you!? ...


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

My dealer in Atlanta has two red ones as well, a turbo and 2.5


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I was just at the dealer and looked at a 2.5L convertible. Damn, it's hot!!! 

And guess what? I looked at the rear suspension and it's INDEPENDENT. 

Yep, all convertibles have IRS!!! 

Herr Piech - Bitte, IRS fuer alle Beetles.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Went to the local dealer to borrow their strut spreader tool and got to see my first vert in person! Very sharp looking! It was a red 2.5L and had the spoiler on the back 

It's weird because the vert's spoiler was body color matched on top and black on bottom which is opposite of my turbo spoiler...


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

My dealer has a red one with gawd awful tan interior


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> My dealer has a red one with gawd awful tan interior


 I am curious if the first batch has anything but red/tan cars? 

I do not like the tan interior because far too many components are still black. However I do love those seats in the Turbo models; which is the one I took out for a test drive. 

I have told my dealer to find me a stick shift TDI in Toffee with a black interior and top having the navigation package. Currently they say there is no TDI in the pipeline but all they can do is place an order. (JE in Marietta). 

I contacted VW USA and they replied late last night that TDIs will be available for order in January.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I did a quick search on autotrader.com and all Turbos appeared to be red/tan. The 2.5s were predominantly red, black, and moonrock silver.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Interesting how they flipped the colors on the spoiler...


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Video!*

Comparison old vs. new, ahem, New vs. The...

>>> Lookilook! ...


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm surprised my dealership is slacking on getting one of these convertibles in. We're usually one of the first to get a new model...I want to see this in person!


----------



## Dennis R (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife and I stopped by a dealer today that had 3 convertibles. A red/tan turbo, a 50's black/black and a 60's blue with the blue/black seats (just over 33k sticker). The 60's was still wrapped in it's shipping cocoon but the drivers window was unzipped as well as the windshield. Nice looking car.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

A friend of mine in the vw world just got word that they are building a fender edition convertible that should be interesting.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

KNEWBUG said:


> http://share.shutterfly.com/share/received/welcome.sfly?fid=0597e8807240c052&sid=8AYsWjZi0ZMmVP
> 
> At the Motor4Toys Event, Woodland Hills California. Vert from Van Nuys Vw.
> 
> ...


I love how one of the trunk struts is installed upside down...


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> I love how one of the trunk struts is installed upside down...


wow, good catch. I will check at my dealer to see if this is a standard or mistake


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Must be a special "reverse strut" edition or something... 

LA autoshow


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

What's the latest on the new beetle convertible?! It fits a body! Try that mini!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Can someone get a profile shot showing the trunk open? I am curious how it appears to open so far with that spoiler on it...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Assuming these photo/illustrations are accurate, it would appear that the convertible spoiler sits a little more level and is slightly shorter in length...


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

the beet said:


> Can someone get a profile shot showing the trunk open? I am curious how it appears to open so far with that spoiler on it...


I thought they were attached to the trunk.

Now I am confused about the spoiler, there are pictures of convertibles with and without one. I will have to check my dealer as they have a pair of 2.5s in there as well as the turbo I drove


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Chrisho said:


> I thought they were attached to the trunk.
> 
> Now I am confused about the spoiler, there are pictures of convertibles with and without one. I will have to check my dealer as they have a pair of 2.5s in there as well as the turbo I drove


It's mounted to the trunk. Carefully watch the video of the guy getting in and out of the trunk in the above post.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

A sales rep told me that all convertibles will have the spoiler. The one in the show room is/was a 2.5L.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

If the Beetle convertible is anything like the New Beetle convertible, the trunk articulates as it opens so it comes out slightly as it opens up.

EDIT: Also, if the Beetle convertible is like the New Beetle convertible, the trunk lid actually sits at a steeper angle (i.e., more upright) than the coupe version. This would account for the spoiler looking like it sits flatter than on the coupe.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> If the Beetle convertible is anything like the New Beetle convertible, the trunk articulates as it opens so it comes out slightly as it opens up.
> 
> EDIT: *Also, if the Beetle convertible is like the New Beetle convertible, the trunk lid actually sits at a steeper angle (i.e., more upright) than the coupe version. * This would account for the spoiler looking like it sits flatter than on the coupe.


I was wondering the same thing. The dealer had both versions in the showroom. Both I and the sales guy can't any difference between the coupe and the 'vert's trunk lines.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

The spoiler is flatter, shorter and is attached to the trunk.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

I have put down a one thousand dollar deposit today so that my dealer will order my convertible, I am ordering a manual TDI with Navigation and sound package. Black top and interior with Toffee exterior.

No idea when it will arrive, parting with a 2013 V6 Mustang Convertible


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Chrisho said:


> I have put down a one thousand dollar deposit today so that my dealer will order my convertible, I am ordering a manual TDI with Navigation and sound package. Black top and interior with Toffee exterior.
> 
> No idea when it will arrive, parting with a 2013 V6 Mustang Convertible


:thumbup: Awesome combo.


----------



## cablvr (Dec 6, 2012)

*Ordered 2.5L*

Placed an order for a 2.5L with S&N, denim blue with beige interior and beige top. Going for the beach look. $1K deposit to place order as there are none in the pipeline. Let me know if you come across a dealer with one. 

I am a Beetle newb - how long from order date to delivery?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

cablvr said:


> Placed an order for a 2.5L with S&N, denim blue with beige interior and beige top. Going for the beach look. $1K deposit to place order as there are none in the pipeline. Let me know if you come across a dealer with one.
> 
> I am a Beetle newb - how long from order date to delivery?


With something like that, I would expect at least a month. Maybe more w/the convertible...


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

cablvr said:


> Placed an order for a 2.5L with S&N, denim blue with beige interior and beige top. Going for the beach look. $1K deposit to place order as there are none in the pipeline. Let me know if you come across a dealer with one.
> 
> I am a Beetle newb - how long from order date to delivery?


auto or stick? I am always surprised by what is not on order already or standard. I was all set on one of the 50/60/70 editions until I saw you could not choose neither engine or tranny


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Chrisho said:


> auto or stick? I am always surprised by what is not on order already or standard. I was all set on one of the 50/60/70 editions until I saw you could not choose neither engine or tranny


2.5's only come in auto. Turbos and TDIs can be had with a third pedal. A stick TDI is very intriguing I must say.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> 2.5's only come in auto. Turbos and TDIs can be had with a third pedal. A stick TDI is very intriguing I must say.


The only issue with the 2.0 TDI with a stick is that it can be stall happy, as in you learn fairly quickly that it needs a bit of oomph on a hill. Took me a bit of time as I still had my 08 Miata which you could start in about any gear and it would move.

I did not realize that 2.5Lumps only came with Autos... the only thing I like about that model are the wheel options, there are no choices when getting diesel beetles


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Chrisho said:


> The only issue with the 2.0 TDI with a stick is that it can be stall happy, as in you learn fairly quickly that it needs a bit of oomph on a hill. Took me a bit of time as I still had my 08 Miata which you could start in about any gear and it would move.


This is something people have complained about since the new TDI engine debuted in '09. I know because I had a '09 Jetta TDI and it was all the talk about how they stall too easily. My take on it was and is, if you're an adept driver, you'll adapt very quickly and avoid the issue completely after only a few miles of driving.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

A local dealer got in a 60's Edition:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.438643499523923.108828.132798300108446&type=1

Not sure if pics will post:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Other than the hint NA VW gave me, anyone have an inside line when diesels will ship? I have my money down but am wondering how far out this is going to be.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

I noticed new options when configuring this car, namely that the wind deflector is now a $600 option. 

Does someone know where it may be available for less? $600 is laughable... and some reviews stated it was included with the car but apparently that is not the case


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

From what I just saw there are already a few TDIs on the ground at dealers and dozens of them at the port in Brunswick, GA. Don't know what part of the country you're in but they aren't far out.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> From what I just saw there are already a few TDIs on the ground at dealers and dozens of them at the port in Brunswick, GA. Don't know what part of the country you're in but they aren't far out.


North metro Atlanta 


Mine is a special order, but from what dealer states a Toffee with black top TDI and stick means most likely I should practice holding my breath!


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> North metro Atlanta
> 
> 
> Mine is a special order, but from what dealer states a Toffee with black top TDI and stick means most likely I should practice holding my breath!


Lemme look for you


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> North metro Atlanta
> 
> 
> Mine is a special order, but from what dealer states a Toffee with black top TDI and stick means most likely I should practice holding my breath!


Ahh yes that would be known as a unicorn. I'm assuming it's the TDI / Sound / Nav car I saw as a sold order from JE Marietta? If that's it... it's still in Factory Order Bank status so it will be 90 days or so. Sorry.  You should get it just in time for some great spring weather though.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Sexy, I want to drive one now!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Ahh yes that would be known as a unicorn. I'm assuming it's the TDI / Sound / Nav car I saw as a sold order from JE Marietta? If that's it... it's still in Factory Order Bank status so it will be 90 days or so. Sorry.  You should get it just in time for some great spring weather though.


Sounds like mine, TDI/MAN/NAV/Sound in Toffee with Black top. 

LOL - well if it arrives after March 1st I will save money as our new ad valorem tax starts then, replacing sales tax entirely. Plus it means my Mustang will almost be a year old when I trade it 

What are the stages of a build? Is there a way customer's can find out where a car is during the process or is that only through attentive dealers or forum connections?


----------



## beeahch (Jan 29, 2013)

*2013 Convertible*

Just got mine delivered to me on Saturdey 1/26 Red, Black top and interior TDI avg 37/43mpg auto trans


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

beeahch said:


> Just got mine delivered to me on Saturdey 1/26 Red, Black top and interior TDI avg 37/43mpg auto trans


Lucky you, I don't know how far along mine is in the build process. Dealer told me they don't have dates, only knowing when it moves between categories.

Got some pics? I haven't seen a red trimmed interior, was thinking it might be a little loud. The only reds they had near me were tans and I have yet to see a TDI in Atlanta


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> Lucky you, I don't know how far along mine is in the build process. Dealer told me they don't have dates, only knowing when it moves between categories.
> 
> Got some pics? I haven't seen a red trimmed interior, was thinking it might be a little loud. The only reds they had near me were tans and I have yet to see a TDI in Atlanta


Just checked Commission #Z09726, and it's still in Factory Order Bank status.  Hopefully it's in the February build run.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Just checked Commission #Z09726, and it's still in Factory Order Bank status.  Hopefully it's in the February build run.


Ouch, out of curiosity, if it enters the February build run how long does it take for a car to get from there to the states? After March 1st is more than fine by me, we have a new ad valorem tax here starting March which replaces sales tax entirely. Would save a few points for me.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> Ouch, out of curiosity, if it enters the February build run how long does it take for a car to get from there to the states? After March 1st is more than fine by me, we have a new ad valorem tax here starting March which replaces sales tax entirely. Would save a few points for me.


Since it's not even in Production Stock yet, I'm thinking 45 - 60 days. Which sucks a lot, I know.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Since it's not even in Production Stock yet, I'm thinking 45 - 60 days. Which sucks a lot, I know.


WOW, I think that is the same status you reported for me in December. Oh well. Going to be a long month or two...


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Get in. Get happy.*

Winter depressions?

Summer impressions!






"
Volkswagen starts digital campaign: 
Road trip in Hawaii with the Beetle Cabriolet

New Beetle campaign is pilot project 

Six trendsetters share experiences in social networks 

Target groups activated via stories 

Other new features: Print and website

Wolfsburg, 05 February 2013 - Volkswagen is starting its first new-format digital campaign to coincide with the market launch of the Beetle Cabriolet. “As sun as possible” is the motto of the campaign in which six young trendsetters share their experiences during a tour of Hawaii in the new Beetle Cabriolet using social networks and websites. On the same occasion, the Beetle website is being re-launched and there are new advertising motifs for print media.

The Volkswagen marketing campaign for the vehicle launch demonstrates how the Beetle Cabriolet is inseparably associated with summer. For the first time, Volkswagen is integrating a real journey with the car that catches the lifestyle and mood of the present Beetle generation as one of the central elements in the campaign. Six well-known international trendsetters from the spheres of comedy, fashion, sport, photography or music, all of them with a large social network, share their experiences during the two-week tour in the Beetle Cabriolet. 

They will be using several very different digital formats (video, blog, podcast, photos) and social channels (e.g. Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, Vice, Instagram, www.beetle.com/asap). The focus is on travel reports and information about the 50s, 60s and 70s special editions of the Beetle Cabriolet they will be driving on the tour.

“We want to engage and activiate key target groups with our new digital campaign and tell individual product stories that people can identify with and enjoy sharing with others”, Giovanni Perosino, Head of Marketing Communications at Volkswagen, explained. “The tour made by our six trendsetters will become a story about summer, freedom, adventure and lifestyle – and the Beetle Cabriolet embodies all of those.” 

The activities accompanying the market debut of the Beetle Cabriolet also include the re-launch of the product website www.beetle.com from mid-February. Like the advertising motifs for the print media, the web platform also takes up the “As sun as possible” motto and features detailed information on the entire Beetle collection as well as a blog and a teaser on the road trip. At the same time, Volkswagen is launching a lucky draw on its Facebook page, where participants can win an “Endless Summer Tour” on Hawaii.
The BlackBoardBerlin and DDB Tribal agencies have budget responsibility for the campaign.

Information on the campaign

Digital campaign – Road trip

Trendsetters: Tayo Cittadella Jacobsen aka FAB
Catherine Clark
Ana Free
Mary Scherpe
Chris Burkard
Andro Kajzer

Duration: February 3 – 17, 2013

Location: Oahu, Hawaii 

Social networks / Communication channels: 
Volkswagen’s official Facebook and YouTube pages: www.facebook.com/volkswagen; www.youtube.com/myvolkswagen 
Blog at www.beetle.com/asap 

Social networks of the trendsetters: Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, YouTube

Vehicles: 50s, 60s and 70s editions of the Beetle Cabriolet

Program: Includes visit to the “Volcom Pipe Pro Competition” surfing spectacular in Oahu, Hula dance course on the beach, surfing courses with Catherine Clark, visit to a dolphin institute, visit to a cocoa plantation, participation in a course on Hawaiian cuisine, visit to a Volkswagen dealer in Hawaii

Creative agency: BlackBoardBerlin

Production company: Indiana Productions

Print campaign

Print ad motifs at: www.volkswagen-media-services.com > Beetle Cabriolet

Agency: BlackBoardBerlin

Beetle website

Website at: www.beetle.de; www.beetle.com

Agency: DDB Tribal 

Blog at: www.beetle.de/asap; www.beetle.com/asap

Agency: BlackBoardBerlin

Teaser spot

Music: Original version of “Sunny” by Bobby Hebb, plus cover version by Tiziano Lamberti.

Available at: www.volkswagen-media-services.com > Beetle Cabriolet

Agency: BlackBoardBerlin

Sales literature

Sales flyer and catalog at: http://www.volkswagen.de/de/models/beetle_.../catalogue.html

iPad catalog: In Apple App Store from week 10/ 2013

Agency: DDB Tribal (classic catalog); Vectorform (iPad catalog)
"


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*...*

New pictures available:

>>> Strandschönheit! ...


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Just for kicks: Your car lives in another state!*

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...pp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national&listType=1

hope this link works


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Words don't come easy...*

Press release:

"
On target: The 21st Century Beetle as convertible: 
The grandchild of the legendary Beetle convertible takes off

New Beetle Cabriolet with legendary design and sporting appeal 

Soft top can be put down in only 9.5 seconds - even at 50 km/h

Wolfsburg / Nice, 11 February 2013 - Some special cars reflect the fundamental attitude of their owners – the new Beetle Cabriolet is such a car. Driving this Volkswagen shows that the people inside really enjoy a sporty design, colours and driving with the top down. Even ordering the new Beetle Cabriolet will be a cult act for most buyers – because many more options are available to express your individual taste than ever before: five standard equipment versions are available ("Beetle," "Design," "Design Exclusive," "Sport" and "Sport Exclusive") as well as three special models ("50's Edition," "60's Edition" and "70's Edition"). This range is supplemented by twelve finishes and two soft top colours, eleven different types of interior textile and leather trim, twelve rims, innumerable technical and visual features as well as efficient petrol and diesel engines with performance ranging from 77 kW / 105 PS to 147 kW / 200 PS. These are all turbocharged engines, available with optional six and seven-speed dual clutch gearboxes. Fuel economy range for these efficient, high torque, four-cylinder engines: 4.5 to 7.8 l/100 km.

The Beetle Cabriolet is the lowest priced open-top car from Volkswagen

In Germany from 21,350 euros. "The new Beetle Cabriolet," according to Dr. Ulrich Hackenberg, Member of the Board of Management Volkswagen Brand, Technical Development, "takes the design of the original open Beetle and New Beetle, transferring the shapes to present times and enriching everything with a high degree of sportiness. In most European countries, the new Beetle Cabriolet can already be ordered, and at attractive prices." In Germany, this four-seater starts with a base price of 21,350 euros - making the open-top Beetle the lowest priced convertible in the Volkswagen range.
Top opens and closes while driving

In 9.5 seconds nothing but sky overhead. The new Beetle Cabriolet has become larger and more majestic. It has an elongated, wider appearance, the roof is flatter, the proportions more dynamic. Beyond any performance figures and fuel economy values, the most important figure for a convertible: The time required to put down the top. Only 9.5 seconds with the Beetle Cabriolet, and thanks to its electric motor, this is an almost noiseless process. It even works while driving at speeds of up to 50 km/h. When retracted the soft top is stored compactly behind the rear seat where it does not restrict the view to the rear. The soft top on the Beetle Cabriolet can be closed in 11.0 seconds; the additional 1.5 seconds are required to allow the electric drive to automatically lock the roof to the windscreen frame.
Even a new car is a collector's item

565,000 classic convertibles. The day they are delivered, purchasers of the new Beetle Cabriolets receive cars destined for a long service life. That's the way it has always been with the convertibles in this series: First new cars kept by the original owners for a long time, then classic and, finally, vintage cars. And used cars? Granted! Multitudes of the 565,000 convertibles under the Beetle label have taken this route. And that’s the way it will be in the future.
"


----------



## Omgneal (Feb 5, 2013)

*Toffee Beetle spotted*

Jim Ellis Marietta had a toffee one with a tan top in the showroom when I was in this morning for service, but it had a sign on it that it was already sold. Gorgeous color in person.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Omgneal said:


> Jim Ellis Marietta had a toffee one with a tan top in the showroom when I was in this morning for service, but it had a sign on it that it was already sold. Gorgeous color in person.


I need to go see it, I have a Toffee/Black on order through them. My one concern with the Beige interior was all the pieces that stayed black.. it just looked mixed up.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Omgneal said:


> Jim Ellis Marietta had a toffee one with a tan top in the showroom when I was in this morning for service, but it had a sign on it that it was already sold. Gorgeous color in person.


Okay, caught this one. Its not one you can order. Its a beige interior with black top.

The one have ordered moved into production stock but the dealer told me due dates are wrong as it showed May/June.... which frankly if this car isn't here by the end of March I will skip it. (let alone my dealer keeps dropping hints they don't want the trade)


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Again...*

The Jamaicans rule!


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*New.*

Family reunion...










>>> More! ...


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Und läuft... Und läuft... Und läuft...*

Official film material:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I sooooo badly want a '60s edition too bad it doesn't come in manual.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> I sooooo badly want a '60s edition too bad it doesn't come in manual.


Same here, that two tone leather seating was amazing looking... I wanted it as a diesel but they locked out so many buyers by restricting engines and trannies.


Alas, I am waiting on my order from December to actually get produced, last I heard it was at the stage where it is being built but dealer stated the arrival dates were wrong (May/June?!?!)


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Last update, salesman states "Car is Built" but status states JUNE!

JUNE!!!!

Even they can't figure out why it is taking so long.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> Last update, salesman states "Car is Built" but status states JUNE!
> 
> JUNE!!!!
> 
> Even they can't figure out why it is taking so long.


When all is in doubt, go beat on VW NA.... end of March is when *they* expect it to arrive at the dealer.... so there is hope!


----------



## mulksman (Mar 18, 2013)

My January order for a toffee brown/beige convertible kept getting pushed back month after month and now stands at July? I had originally hoped to surprise the wife with it this spring, but as time went on, I finally realized it wasn't going to happen. Since I was not commited to purchasing the unit on order, I made it an evening ritual to search other dealer inventories within 200 miles to see what I could find. I happened to stumble across a dealership in a neighboring state that got a 70's edition in (only comes in that color combo) and struck a deal via email . I took delivery and surprised the wife on 3/09/13. 

What I found curious after getting it home was that it was a dealer ordered car which arrived 5 days prior to me taking delivery..... yet the build date was 10/2012. The dealer called today to do a follow-up and told me they just took delivery of a red turbo. I asked him to look at the build date for that unit, and to both of our surprise...... it had a build date of 08/2012!!! What in the world is taking so long for these vehicles to cross the Mexican border??? Just curious and wondered if anyone had any further information or speculation on the delays?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

On a related note, I'm taking delivery on a '13 Jetta Hybrid either this week or next. It arrived at the port last Friday, 3/15 and is expected at the dealer within the week. Production date was 10/23/12. So, apparently it's not just the Beetle Convertible that's taking forever. I've ordered a number of VWs (including a '03 New Beetle Convertible GLX literally when they were first released for production) in the past and it's never taken more than about 12 weeks to get the car from the order placed to taking delivery.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

mulksman said:


> What I found curious after getting it home was that it was a dealer ordered car which arrived 5 days prior to me taking delivery..... yet the build date was 10/2012. The dealer called today to do a follow-up and told me they just took delivery of a red turbo. I asked him to look at the build date for that unit, and to both of our surprise...... it had a build date of 08/2012!!! What in the world is taking so long for these vehicles to cross the Mexican border??? Just curious and wondered if anyone had any further information or speculation on the delays?


 Well it will be very interesting to see the build date on my car then, since I ordered in December and it went through the "process". Granted I don't have it yet but VW NA did claim it would be here by the end of this month. 

I did make it clear to them that I thought their entire process for ordering cars and the length of time to deliver is so below acceptable standards they need to really put effort into fixing it. A friend mentioned you can track a MINI order through the factory to your dealer, you would think VW is big enough and modern enough to keep future owners apprised of their cars whereabouts.


----------



## mulksman (Mar 18, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> Well it will be very interesting to see the build date on my car then, since I ordered in December and it went through the "process". Granted I don't have it yet but VW NA did claim it would be here by the end of this month.
> 
> I did make it clear to them that I thought their entire process for ordering cars and the length of time to deliver is so below acceptable standards they need to really put effort into fixing it. A friend mentioned you can track a MINI order through the factory to your dealer, you would think VW is big enough and modern enough to keep future owners apprised of their cars whereabouts.


 Thank you for the response Pelican and Chrisho. Interesting that you are having the same issue with the Jetta Hybrid..... and to Chrisho, be sure to update us with the build date sticker on your new ride when it finally gets here. I hope I don't have everyone rushing out to view the sticker on their new car before they get to "take in" all of the beauty of their new bug! 

On a side note... besides the frustrating wait and continuous search in finding one in our preferred color combo, the wife and I are both beyond thrilled with the car so far. People stop, stare, rubberneck, and give the thumbs up EVERYWHERE we take this thing!! And with that Fender audio system, if they don't see us coming..... they hear us :laugh:


----------



## beckywarf (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey mulk - - where might my cars twin be located? we are in AZ


----------



## mulksman (Mar 18, 2013)

beckywarf said:


> Hey mulk - - where might my cars twin be located? we are in AZ


 I wish we were in Arizona with you! Unfortunately, your twin 70's edition is located in Northern Indiana (Fort Wayne area) where winter just won't seem to go away this year to allow us to put the top down quite yet. It was in the mid 80's this time last year though  With the vert in the family now, we are even more anxious than ever for summer to arrive!!!! 

I hope you enjoy and pamper yours as much as we do.... and thanks for the reply :thumbup:


----------



## beckywarf (Mar 14, 2013)

Hope the sun comes out for you too! Yes mine is not a daily car, and she likes to only go out when topless... She has no dirt road or parking lot priviledges as of yet... Just fun!!!! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Well my Beetle arrived at the dealer last night, I went to check it today. I won't take ownership till next week most likely. This is because I didn't find out till today it was in, hence I have none of my paperwork ready, and Friday is going to sleet/rain here in Georgia. 

Now all I waiting on is, the dealers bid on my Mustang, if I like their numbers I will let them finance the rest of the difference, otherwise I will hit up CarMax and decide among the two. The diesel engine and transmission both came from Germany according to the tag. 

Where do I find build dates?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Too funny, my Jetta's expected at the dealer tomorrow. It's like VW released all the cars from the port or something at one time


----------



## mulksman (Mar 18, 2013)

The build date sticker should be located on the drivers side door jam....(the front jam, not the rear). The car still looks good even with all the shipping protection on there! I will stay tuned for the shocking announcement of the date!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

mulksman said:


> The build date sticker should be located on the drivers side door jam....(the front jam, not the rear). The car still looks good even with all the shipping protection on there! I will stay tuned for the shocking announcement of the date!


 Shocking is that I am willing to wait till Monday, however the weather is supposed to be not so nice Friday and Saturday. Besides my salesman is off on Friday and I won't him in on his day off anyway. 

Got the offer I wanted for the Mustang so it should be a matter of signing on the line Monday. Friends told me to leave the wrapping on it and one threatened to bust the windows if he detects a flower vase.


----------



## mulksman (Mar 18, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> Shocking is that I am willing to wait till Monday, however the weather is supposed to be not so nice Friday and Saturday. Besides my salesman is off on Friday and I won't him in on his day off anyway.
> 
> Got the offer I wanted for the Mustang so it should be a matter of signing on the line Monday. Friends told me to leave the wrapping on it and one threatened to bust the windows if he detects a flower vase.


 Before your "friends" see it in person, you should rig up a vase near the dash and fill it with sunflowers and daisies. Also let them know that the upper glove box has a plexiglass cover which is "see thru", water tight, and filled with gold fish for their viewing pleasure :laugh:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

CNET review of the 70s edition Beetle Convertible 
http://reviews.cnet.com/convertible/2013-volkswagen-beetle-convertible/4505-10870_7-35561895.html


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> Well my Beetle arrived at the dealer last night, I went to check it today. I won't take ownership till next week most likely. This is because I didn't find out till today it was in, hence I have none of my paperwork ready, and Friday is going to sleet/rain here in Georgia.
> 
> Now all I waiting on is, the dealers bid on my Mustang, if I like their numbers I will let them finance the rest of the difference, otherwise I will hit up CarMax and decide among the two. The diesel engine and transmission both came from Germany according to the tag.
> 
> Where do I find build dates?


I just pulled a locate on the commission number. It was invoiced on 03.13, and its production date just says March 2013. JE Marietta will be able to tell you it's actual birthday, if that's something you want to know. It's a sold order so I can't see all the historical status.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> I just pulled a locate on the commission number. It was invoiced on 03.13, and its production date just says March 2013. JE Marietta will be able to tell you it's actual birthday, if that's something you want to know. It's a sold order so I can't see all the historical status.


Someone asked on another thread about build dates and suggested I find mine, I figured it was in February, guess they stamp it when its shipped/delivered?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> Someone asked on another thread about build dates and suggested I find mine, I figured it was in February, guess they stamp it when its shipped/delivered?


Not 100% sure about that. I do know there is quality control each car goes through, a staging process, then releasing for shipment. That takes a week or more to complete. Then its a week to 10 days through the Gulf and Atlantic to the port in Brunswick.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

well the other half of the garage is filled...


----------



## beckywarf (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks gorgeous! Cant wait to hear how you like it!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

now to find out, can I make that button to raise/lower the top not require me to hold it through out the cycle? Its a bit annoying when one has a stick shift


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

I want to be able to drop the roof from the fob or from kessy like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhDlkf3J_Co



Chrisho said:


> now to find out, can I make that button to raise/lower the top not require me to hold it through out the cycle? Its a bit annoying when one has a stick shift


----------

